# End of the Year Report Card: Josh Davis



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

_With the season over, it's time to evaluate the people who make up our favorite franchise. Over the next 42 days, we'll grade the players (who played), the coach, and the GM. Each person will get three days where we'll vote, and discuss anything about this players season, whether good or bad. Next up is former CBA MVP.. *Josh Davis*._










*Josh Davis #23
Games played for 76ers (including playoffs):* 44 games.
*Regular Season Averages:* 2.8 PPG, 1.9 RPG in 7.8 MPG.
*Playoff Averages:* .5 RPG in 2 MPG.

So what do you think of the CBA MVP? Should he have received more playing time? Or was he an absolute waste of time? Would you want him back? Feel free to share any opinions on Josh Davis' season, and future.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

who?
i mean he played soo less time for us in part because of o´brien and dont showed much, some 3s but nothing else so i cant grade him for the minuts he don´t played.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I honestly think Josh Davis is Jim Obrien's son, I mean how else would this scrub make it on an NBA team


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

He didn't really do anything for us, maybe one or two decent games in the regular season, but nothing in the playoffs. I'll give him an *F*.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

He gets a big fat *F* from me.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd give him a D. He played a couple of good games, but was misused horribly. I'd have liked to see him in the playoffs guarding Rasheed for a few minutes.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

sliccat said:


> I'd have liked to see him in the playoffs guarding Rasheed for a few minutes.


Now that would be what I would call 'horribly misused'.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Now that would be what I would call 'horribly misused'.


Over Rodney Rodgers and Marc Jackson? I don't thnk so.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

sliccat said:


> Over Rodney Rodgers and Marc Jackson? I don't thnk so.


Josh would've been abused just as bad if not worse.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Josh would've been abused just as bad if not worse.


I agree here, Slicat hes not known for defense so the outcome would have been as stated just as bad


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It hurts me to say this but.. I agree with sliccat. I don't think Davis would've been better than Rogers in the series, but he would've definitely been better than Marc Jackson was defensively. In the game where Donyell Marshall hit like 252 three pointers Josh Davis played the best defense on him all game, but it was too late.

Of course if you're asking whether to give backup front court minutes to Marc Jackson, Rodney Rogers or Josh Davis you're in bad shape. :laugh:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

josh davis? never seen him


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sherako said:


> josh davis? never seen him


 DAMN! 

You didnt miss anything


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

He's not a very important clog in our lineup so it wouldn't bother me if he returned or not. With that said, I'd give him a C-. 

The games I saw him play, he did okay. If it doesn't cost us anything, why not re-sign him for the 12 roster spot.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> It hurts me to say this but.. I agree with sliccat.


 :biggrin: You crack me up.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I give him an incomplete because he didn't play very often, wasn't brought in to play very much, and suited the 12th man role. He's a CBA product, he did alright enough for a 12th man. The team just lacks depth and shouldn't have had to use him at certain times.


----------

